# Oreichthys cosuatis



## zozo (17 Jan 2016)

Today i decided what fish i going to put in my new tank.  and the order is set, they probably will arrive next thursday at my doorstep.

The bottom dweller company wil be 5 Hara Jerdoni 





and becuase the tank already is (intentionaly) snail infested. 3 dwarf puffers and a load of cherry shrimp as cleanup crew.  Man 'm excided!! Can't wait.


The main atraction and for to begin with the only school of 13 Oreichthys cosuatis  Indian Sail fin?? I never had them before, but i think they are awsome and beatiful little kis looking fish..





Does anyone have experience with this lovely looking sail fin? Are there special things i need to consider other than the given site already explaines?

Maybe for the future i will ad some Rosy loaches and maybe some kind of small Rasbora.. Don't know yet, first want to see how this is going to work out..


----------



## •Cai• (17 Jan 2016)

Lovely looking fish. Both are. Any reason on the Hara jerdoni?


----------



## zozo (18 Jan 2016)

•Cai• said:


> Any reason on the Hara jerdoni?


Beside that i love their jurasic appearance, all fish are from the same region, not unlikely to be found together in the same waters with simular conditions in the wild. And just kinda like that idea, i hope the fish do too. Something i also would love to have done with the plants as well (but made some exception there) and of course their size is the main reason. Most asian catfish sp. get rather to large for a 100 liter tank. So when it comes to catfish and loaches i'm limited in choise Hara Jerdoni and Rosy Loach are the only small staying sp. The rest is to big in my feeling or to jumpy for an open top tank..


----------



## Mark Livermore (18 Jan 2016)

Just a heads up, i have 10 or so Hara Jerdoni's and they are not especially a bottom dweller. They are always zooming around everywhere and are always frightening the Scarlet Badis when they dash past!

They are really lovely fish and my favorite as they look so odd and are generally completely oblivious of every other fish in there with them.


----------



## zozo (18 Jan 2016)

Thanks Mark, something nice to look forward to..  Do you have any pics of yours??.. Scarlet badis couple i also did take in consideration.. They are known to be easily scared the way their behaivor are described..


----------



## darren636 (18 Jan 2016)

I saw those hara a couple of years ago.

If they stayed really small I would have got a bunch, but I didn't trust the sales guy.
Great looking things!


----------



## zozo (30 Jan 2016)

I made a little video to practice..  Of the Oreichthys Cosuatis.. Lovely fish and i'm not at all dissapointd that i bought them. They are very hardy, feel very soon at home, show very intresting behaivor.. Bit scitish and flashy sometimes, but that's probably a matter of time for them and the tank to mature. I actualy ordered 13, but only 8 were available..


They show special intrest in that Crypt. Indonesii in the back, i yet wasn't able to film it, i'm trying, but now and then i even seem to see some mating and spawning behaivor. To my very surprise because they are in here for maybe 10 days now. That would be awsome and i wouldn't need to buy more. There is little information to find about breeding, but according to a dutch site very easy, but no details.. Anyway if so it only tells me the tank is very healthy.. Doing very good by the way, all grows very well, little algea but nothing to worry about. 

Funny actualy, this tank was meant to temporary hous some goldfish. But desided not to do it..
And now i got Oreichthys in it which stands for Ore = Gold and Ichthys = Fish.. 
So still goldfish.. Does anybody maybe know what Cosuatis stands for?? i can't seem to find it, not even something close to it in the latin dictionary..


----------



## alto (30 Jan 2016)

Tank seems really suited to these fish
- or is it that you chose perfect fish for this tank  

Seeing this video shows fish behavior and I am intrigued


----------



## zozo (30 Jan 2016)

Got it!!  Don Juan arrives with his girlfriend in 10 seconds, but still decides to do it with another beauty in front of her eyes and then takes of with her..  The b*st*rd!




alto said:


> Tank seems really suited to these fish
> - or is it that you chose perfect fish for this tank



Little bit of both, i think a lot about it before making decisions.. I was planning a bit bigger shoaling fish which stays more at bottom to mid region and already had (cherry) barbs on my mind and i know barbs can be rather flashy sometimes and like to chase eachother around. That's why i choos the rather large Java orange and place that mid height towards the free swimming space area of the tank. So it makes a large canopy deviding the 2 layers, providing cover and brake the eyeside from above a bit. Because i also have a somewhat larger school of smaller rasboras on my mind. When i saw these Goldy's available i immediately fell in love with their simple appearance, they are not so typicaly tropical. Reading in on their behaivor and looking some vids they seem to be perfect for what i had on my mind.

Now i only need to wait for all to grow in till it's in the proper size before the rasboras arrive.. Also still need a floater for the top cover.. I dumped the eichornia for this tank, it didn't fit this setup as i thought it would.. Now i'm waiting on some Nelumbo Nucifera seeds i ordered.  It's the sacred indian lotus and since this is semi asian biotoop with all fish found in this region also perfect..  If it stays as small as they promised..


----------



## zozo (30 Jan 2016)

Cosuatis stands for Koswati. Found in the Kosi river.. A branche of the river Ganges in India.. So it's "The Koswati Goldfish"

Found here


----------



## UllavL (18 Feb 2016)

I have a group of 20 Oreichthys crenuchoides. They look a bit different but one of my absolute favorites!


----------



## zozo (18 Feb 2016)

UllavL said:


> I have a group of 20 Oreichthys crenuchoides. They look a bit different but one of my absolute favorites!


Yes they are also gorgeous Oreichthys , these are even more rarely offered, not yet seen them for real.. Red a few older accounts from hobbyists from several years back 2006 i believe.. Where was stated that they do not live very long in captivity and most of them died with in a year. But i guess because it was so long back it probably was wild catch they had.

For how long do you have them by now?

Looking at mine, they are very playfull and very active and very healthy, realy nice fish i'm glad i took the chance of buying them.. Already showed mating and spawning behaivore with in 10 days. And this keeps going on daily, but somehow i still can't see any eggs. Nor can i see clear distinct difference in who's the boy and who's the girl. They say cosuatis boys are bigger, but also see same sizes do it together.


----------



## UllavL (18 Feb 2016)

I've had mine for about 8 months. Really healthy fish, haven't had any problems with them what so ever. 

Mine are very active as well, the boys often display their fins in front of each other. It's easy to tell which one are males since they have a much larger dorsal fin. 

Unfortunately I have a somewhat overstocked tank so they aren't spawning but if I removed some fish and added some more plants I'm sure they would get right on it.


----------



## zozo (18 Feb 2016)

Mine are realy constantly showing spawning behaivor, but fail to see any eggs.. Realy no idea if it's just instinctive fake spawning or some kind of foreplay. Also no idea if it'l work like this, they seem to be egg eaters... Not yet added any other fish, it's only these 8 Cosuatis and 2 puffers. Not planning any other fish anyway for the next 2 months.
If i could see some eggs i could cut off the leaf they put it on and move that to another fishless tank i have. But i just do not see it. Maybe it works like is, it will show on its own if it does. Would be nice..


----------

